# I'm a new driver.



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Right now I'm at 62 rides and rated at 4.97., in Atlanta.
I'm driving my ass off. 
Uber gave me a chance when lyft, would not. 
I relate to all my riders because of my age education and experience.
I always connect with my rider's; persona.
I can relate to them somehow.
I love driving my car and helping people. 
However, obstinance in the face of reality does not help the retention of great drivers.
My 15 year old daughter would be less obstinate, and she would incentivice her drivers.
Once companies go corp., they just answer too shareholders.


Matt


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Matt's your driver said:


> Right now I'm at 62 rides and rated at 4.97., in Atlanta.
> I'm driving my ass off.
> Uber gave me a chance when lyft, would not.
> I relate to all my riders because of my age education and experience.
> ...


Ok


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ok


Matt's got a few things on his mind he wants to get out there.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> Uber gave me a chance when lyft, would not.


Punctuation notwithstanding, how come Lyft wouldn't onboard you?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Youre an Uber driver driving for less than a dollar per mile. Stop acting like you are saving the world...


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Matt's got a few things on his mind he wants to get out there.


Yes I do, unfortunately. I wake up early, not 'cause I have to pee.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Youre an Uber driver driving for less than a dollar per mile. Stop acting like you are saving the world...


Oh, I stopped wanting to save the world, when, I started paying taxes.
Stop being your own worst enemy. Ok?


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Punctuation notwithstanding, how come Lyft wouldn't onboard you?


My punctuation is English literate. Why lyft, did not pick me up?
Ask Enron, they got the ball rolling.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> Yes I do, unfortunately. I wake up early, not 'cause I have to pee.


That's why Lyft wouldn't onboard you?

That's a bizarre excuse


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> My punctuation is English literate. Why lyft, did not pick me up?
> Ask Enron, they got the ball rolling.


I gotta party with you dude.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Matt's your driver said:


> Oh, I stopped wanting to save the world, when, I started paying taxes.
> Stop being your own worst enemy. Ok?


You pay taxes?


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

DriverX said:


> You pay taxes?


I used too, when I made bank every month. Do you? lol


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> I gotta party with you dude.


Sounds like a good time.
What do you get when you drive a stripper (nude dancer across the street), to another club?


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> Sounds like a good time.
> What do you get when you drive a stripper (nude dancer across the street), to another club?


Dunno, herpes?


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

No, $3.75. That's what I got...
Anything in my past is open to suggestions. lol.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> No, $3.75. That's what I got...
> Anything in my past is open to suggestions. lol.


In dollars? Not too shabby there Rockefeller!


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

I know, but I treated her like my daughter.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Good rate at least.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Whatever. whoever runs uber, right now is stupid..


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

You could have the market...


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

You're a good man Matt's your driver. Much like Mahmoud Ahmadinejad who's also a good man. Only it's different in many respects.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Punctuation notwithstanding, how come Lyft wouldn't onboard you?


Lyft sends a driver out to smell for weed. Uber does not.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> I used too, when I made bank every month. Do you? lol


.....taxes pay me. Still waiting for the audit to come tho lmfao.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I can imagine having op as a driver. He will relate to me even if I want to just ride in the back seat in peace and quiet.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I can imagine having op as a driver. He will relate to me even if I want to just ride in the back seat in peace and quiet.


I love quite riders. I judge the


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I can imagine having op as a driver. He will relate to me even if I want to just ride in the back seat in peace and quiet.[/QUOTE
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about. Matt


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I can imagine having op as a driver. He will relate to me even if I want to just ride in the back seat in peace and quiet.[/QUOTE
> 
> Right, you are not a driver.
> You lack driving skills and intuiti
> on.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> .....taxes pay me. Still waiting for the audit to come tho lmfao.


K


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Lyft sends a driver out to smell for weed. Uber does not.


It's called fire not loud.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

I actually just love my car. I spent a lot of time working on her before I went live 
I've made a lot of rookie driver mistakes.
Uber, gave me a chance; for that I'm greatful.
Magf


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Lyft sends a driver out to smell for weed. Uber does not.


I picked up some food the other day at a restuarant near the ga dome, and the whole place smelled like fire chronic.
I had to get out of there quick, as i did not want to get a contact high! lol.


----------

